# Slow cooker...



## Farneyman (Feb 24, 2015)

I don't mean the way my old granny used to shuffle around the kitchen all day. 

Just started using one and all I've used it for is to cook a whole chicken, with a bit of stock, salt and pepper and that's it.  2 minutes prep all day cooking lol

Has anyone got some simple tasty recipes they would like to share, maybe a nice simple curry. 

:cheers:

Hopefully someone from mumsnet will see this.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 24, 2015)

Brilliant things

I use one to cook a Ghurka curry in - sorry can't share the recipe

But there is a James Martin book on slow cooking which is great 

Find BBC food have some great recipes


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 24, 2015)

Have a look on Amazon. Some great slow cooker recipe books. Excellent way of cooking


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 24, 2015)

Don't have a recipe to offer but I can confirm that they are great for things such as chilli, curries as well as the obvious stews. The flavours are more intense because of the slowness of the cook. You don't need to complicate the recipe, keep it simple, chuck it in and come back 8-10 hours later.


----------



## c1973 (Feb 24, 2015)

Just follow any old curry recipe and bung it in. It will work and will be lovely. :thup:

I like doing a nice casserole in mines. No recipe, just bung things in, but here's an idea.....

Stewing steak (browned off, oxo cube sprinkled over it)
Shallots (a few off, peeled, unchopped)
Carrots (couple of right big uns, chopped up)
Cellery (couple of stalks chopped up) 
Peppers (red n yella, chopped up)
Mushrooms (good handful, quartered)
Tomatoes ( tin might work, but I quarter about 5 of them) they melt to nothing but give a good flavour. 
Bay leaf
Few herbs (varies, depending on what I fancy chucking in)
Stockpot (beef one) 
Salt pepper
Some water to mix up the stock pot thing. 

Think that's what I throw in from memory.

5 mins to throw together and it tastes delicious. 

You can do that recipe with some chops too, even bung in a few spuds with the chops if you like.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 24, 2015)

2 stuffed sheeps hearts, some thick lamb gravy left to cook all day some cheesy mash and stuff yourselves.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 24, 2015)

Damn right for a chilli, I'll post my competition winning recipe (ok there were only 4 of us ) when I get back from working away. I usually use mince but if I decide on cubed beef then it's the slow cooker all the way.
Not fussed about curries in the slow cooker, they have to be cooked quickly IMO unless it's lamb/beef or something but even then it would be in a large frying pan with a lid on.


----------



## masterosouffle (Feb 24, 2015)

Haven't got a recipe to hand, but it will make the best pulled pork!


----------



## Rooter (Feb 24, 2015)

Love our slow cooker!!! Curry, chilli, bolognase, stews, roast chicken...


----------



## palindromicbob (Feb 24, 2015)

Sausage Stew. 
Stick some spuds cut up to a size you like into the cooker and let them start cooking. 

Packet of sausages (any you prefer but higher meat content holds together better) cut them into ether 3 or 4 pieces each depending on the size and fry them off until brown along with an onion (and mushrooms if you like them).    

Fire that into a slow cooker filled with the spuds, peas, chopped carrots, 2 or 3 stalks of celery chopped some mixed herbs and black pepper and a little salt. Let it simmer until the spuds are fully cooked and add gravy granules and let it simmer without the lid on to thicken up a little.   

Eat and enjoy. Tastes even better the next day.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 25, 2015)

Get a joint of lamb on the bone, salt and pepper, rub it with mint sauce. Then wrap it in tin foil and cook for 8 hours. The meat will fall off the bone. Perfect for a Sunday dinner


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 25, 2015)

My wife uses ours frequently. A joint of pork or lamb on the bone, flash fry in a pan to brown. Slice up some carrots, onions, mushrooms and any other veg you fancy. Drop them in the slow cooker, put the meat on top and pour in a bottle of your fav beer. Put the lid on, switch on and then go and enjoy a round of golf or two. The meat will be fall off the bone melt in your mouth soft when you get back.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 25, 2015)

Chopped left over chicken bits
Can of tomato soup
Fry off an onion
Sliced potatoes [par boiled first]
Salt/pepper
Slow cooker for 4+ hours
Great meal for pennies

Also great for pudding rice, use full fat milk.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 25, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Chopped left over chicken bits
Can of tomato soup
Fry off an onion
Sliced potatoes [par boiled first]
Salt/pepper
Slow cooker for 4+ hours
Great meal for pennies

Also great for pudding rice, use full fat milk.
		
Click to expand...

Apart from the onion I would have thought it would work by just chucking the lot in the cooker. Why waste time par boiling your spuds?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 25, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			Apart from the onion I would have thought it would work by just chucking the lot in the cooker. Why waste time par boiling your spuds?
		
Click to expand...

No, nothing like it, the flavour just soaks into the spuds and chicken. You can also add frozen peas/sweetcorn.
Our grandchildren just love it, Nanna has given up asking them what they would like to eat now.

There is also a recipe where they use a can of coke instead of tom soup..never tried it though.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 25, 2015)

Excellent way to make Gang Garee Gai (Chicken thighs in Yellow Curry w Carrots and Potatoes). 
Less than 5 mins prep; 6 hours cooking.

Plenty of books about - check out the local Charity Shop(s).


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 25, 2015)

Once made ribs in the slow cooker and couldn't get them out of the dish for the meat falling off the bone.

I avoid using it for chicken currys.  Makes the chicken taste nasty.

A great way of making cheap meat tasty.  Try beef brisket slow cooked in onions and stock (I add celery and carrots and one clove of garlic).

Only issue is that it's impossible to carve- you really need to pull it apart with forks.


----------



## Piece (Feb 25, 2015)

After having a slow-cooked pork roast on Sunday at a local carvery, I think the time to invest in a home one has come!


----------



## lex! (Feb 25, 2015)

HID makes a sausage casserole.
In slo cooker, chuck in good quality sausages, a tin of toms, tin of cannellini or butter beans, chopped onion, some slices of chorizo.
Enjoy a few hours later


----------



## Jay1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Well now I'm blooming hungry!!!!

We've got a slow cooker, have had it years, and only used it once to do ribs. They were fantastic, can't remember what I added but they were a lovely smoky, spicy BBQ flavour. Can't believe I've never used it since.

Based on this thread I've just ordered a slow cook recipe book off Amazon and will now start using it again. 

Ta


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 25, 2015)

We take our wee cooker on holiday when we rent a cottage.
Nothing better than a day on the hills/beach and coming back to a ready cooked meal.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 25, 2015)

Rooters top tip if you are thinking of buying a slow cooker....

Get one that has a removable pan, that way you can do stove cooking first (ir browning onions or meat) in the same pan, then just drop it in the slow cooker when you are ready to! Saves on  the washing up too!!

We have this one: http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs...gclid=CPe-xNz5_MMCFSrlwgod-BwAWA&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## CMAC (Feb 25, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Rooters top tip if you are thinking of buying a slow cooker....

Get one that has a removable pan, that way you can do stove cooking first (ir browning onions or meat) in the same pan, then just drop it in the slow cooker when you are ready to! Saves on  the washing up too!!

We have this one: http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs...gclid=CPe-xNz5_MMCFSrlwgod-BwAWA&gclsrc=aw.ds

Click to expand...

I like it, I want one (for SWMBO), so you can gas cook first before plonking in to the slow cooker for 7 hrs?


----------



## philly169 (Feb 25, 2015)

we have one, but rarely use it...

I get worried about leaving it cooking whilst we are both at work!


----------



## Rooter (Feb 25, 2015)

CMAC said:



			I like it, I want one (for SWMBO), so you can gas cook first before plonking in to the slow cooker for 7 hrs?
		
Click to expand...

Yup! perfect for browning mince and onions for a spag bol, or browning steak for a stew etc!

Treat her Cmac! ours was a 30th birthday pressie for Mrs Rooter! She loves it!


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 25, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Treat her Cmac! ours was a 30th birthday pressie for Mrs Rooter! She loves it!
		
Click to expand...


Braver man than I... Getting 'the boss' kitchen 'stuff' for a birthday pressie... Don't think I'd ever be allowed to get away with that...

Although we have a slow cooker now tend to use a cast iron casserole in the oven...
Simon Hopkinsons coq au vin is a recipe I'd highly recommend...


----------



## Rooter (Feb 25, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



			Braver man than I... Getting 'the boss' kitchen 'stuff' for a birthday pressie... Don't think I'd ever be allowed to get away with that...
		
Click to expand...

She wanted a new Dyson for xmas! no chance, you seen how much they are?!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 25, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Once made ribs in the slow cooker and couldn't get them out of the dish for the meat falling off the bone.
		
Click to expand...

Did this once, cooked the ribs so soft you could bite right through to the marrow without realizing you were eating the bone too...... don't recommend that one... unless you shorten the cooking time.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 25, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I use one to cook a Ghurka curry in - sorry can't share the recipe*
		
Click to expand...


*he buys it in tins from Waitrose  

:rofl:


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 25, 2015)

Cheers for the replies, especially the ones who actually offered a recipe/idea

Will hit the butchers for some stuff for Saturday and stick it on before I go to the golf. I'm thinking ribs...unless someone comes back with a simple curry recipe you'd recommend. 

Cheers


----------



## Rooter (Feb 25, 2015)

Make sure u tell the butcher you are slow cooking! Will get you a nice cheap cut of say shin of beef, brisket, will be b e a uetiful!


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 25, 2015)

I do gammon slow roasted in coke in mine.

Boil the gammon for 5 mins to get rid of the excess salt, stick it in the slow cooker, quarter an onion, cover with full fat coke, and that's it.

Fantastic


----------



## c1973 (Feb 25, 2015)

A wee curry recipe for your slow cooker. Courtesy of the beebs good food website.

Ingredients
4 tbsp sunflower oil
800g/1lb 12oz beef braising steak, cut into 2.5cm/1in pieces
2 onions, finely chopped
4 garlic cloves, finely chopped
2 chillies, finely chopped, plus extra to taste
2.5cm/1in piece fresh root ginger
4 tsp ground cumin
4 tsp ground coriander
2 tsp ground turmeric
2 x 400g/14oz can chopped tomatoes
2 tsp garam masala
200g/7oz natural yoghurt
small handful fresh chopped coriander

Preparation method

Heat half of the oil in a frying pan and fry the beef pieces for 4-5 minutes, or until browned all over. (You may need to brown the meat in batches.) Tip the browned meat into the slow cooker.

Heat the remaining oil in a frying pan and fry the onions for five minutes, then add the garlic, chilli and ginger and fry for another 2-3 minutes. Add the spices and fry for another minute, then tip the mixture into the slow cooker.

Add the chopped tomatoes to the slow cooker, then fill one of the empty cans with water and add the water to the slow cooker.

Stir everything together, pressing down so that everything is covered in liquid and cook for 8-10 hours on low.

About 30 minutes before serving, stir in the garam masala and yoghurt and season to taste with salt and a little more chilli. Cook for a further 30 minutes, then stir in the coriander.


Alternatively, buy a jar of curry from the supermarket and bung it over some beef/chicken/lamb with some chopped onion...........I'd try the recipe though.


----------



## Jabba (Feb 25, 2015)

Bazzatron said:



			I do gammon slow roasted in coke in mine.

Boil the gammon for 5 mins to get rid of the excess salt, stick it in the slow cooker, quarter an onion, cover with full fat coke, and that's it.

Fantastic
		
Click to expand...

Almost identical here. Soak a ham shank in water for a couple of hours to eliminate excess salt. Throw the shank into the cooer with a can of coke and leave for 6 hours, I prefer it without the onion. It'll be so tender that the bone pulls straight out of the meat if you try to lift it out of the cooier using the bone.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 25, 2015)

masterosouffle said:



			Haven't got a recipe to hand, but it will make the best pulled pork!
		
Click to expand...

2nd'ed :thup:

One of these skinless smoked bacon joints in hot water for about 6hrs and voila! Great wiv cabbage and tatties or in a simple sandwich...


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 25, 2015)

Bazzatron said:



			I do gammon slow roasted in coke in mine.

Boil the gammon for 5 mins to get rid of the excess salt, stick it in the slow cooker, quarter an onion, cover with full fat coke, and that's it.

Fantastic
		
Click to expand...

When you say cover with full fat coke are you talking pints of the stuff or just a can like Jabba mentioned?



c1973 said:



			A wee curry recipe for your slow cooker. Courtesy of the beebs good food website.

Ingredients
4 tbsp sunflower oil
800g/1lb 12oz beef braising steak, cut into 2.5cm/1in pieces
2 onions, finely chopped
4 garlic cloves, finely chopped
2 chillies, finely chopped, plus extra to taste
2.5cm/1in piece fresh root ginger
4 tsp ground cumin
4 tsp ground coriander
2 tsp ground turmeric
2 x 400g/14oz can chopped tomatoes
2 tsp garam masala
200g/7oz natural yoghurt
small handful fresh chopped coriander

Alternatively, buy a jar of curry from the supermarket and bung it over some beef/chicken/lamb with some chopped onion...........I'd try the recipe though. 

Click to expand...

Looks like I need to visit the supermarket for most of that stuff.

Cheers for the ideas.   Heading towards the gammon now as I want to just eat it when I get in and not have to add and stir extra stuff in when I get back. Will save that curry for a day in the house.


----------



## CMAC (Feb 25, 2015)

the recipes look 'complicated', I want to 'bung it all in the pot', switch on and 7 hrs later I have a meal for the family, does it do that?


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 26, 2015)

A slow cooker is the _*only*_ way to do a proper beef curry.
Just whack big chunks of onion and frozen peas in about an hour before the end so they are still reasonably firm (like a Chinese takeaway curry).
Cushty


----------



## Rooter (Feb 26, 2015)

CMAC said:



			the recipes look 'complicated', I want to 'bung it all in the pot', switch on and 7 hrs later I have a meal for the family, does it do that?
		
Click to expand...

diced beef
onion
garlic
carrots
swede
beer or red wine
stock cube

dust the beef with seasoned flour, fry in the pan (little oil) with the onions and garlic until browned. (about 5 minutes work)

Put all the other ingredients in the pot, switch on low and leave for 8 hours.

If you really fancy being posh, make some dumplings (half suet to plain flour, add some salt and mixed herbs, bit of water and voila!) dump them in about 45 mins before serving.

Done, one pot cooking. You could serve with some green vegies, mashed pots etc or just have a bowl of stew!


----------



## Rooter (Feb 26, 2015)

If you want to be uber lazy, whole chicken. 

Get a whole chicken, take out of wrapper. put in slow cooker. couple of tablespoons of water. turn on. Cook on low for about 4-5 hours. That will be the most moist roast chick you ever had!! (if you are a fatty, you could stick in a high temp oven before serving to crisp the skin, but my body is a temple and dont eat the skin)


----------



## Jabba (Feb 26, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			When you say cover with full fat coke are you talking pints of the stuff or just a can like Jabba mentioned?







Click to expand...

Just a can. You don't need to totally immerse a joint of meat in a slow cooker ( except stews, curries etc), The steam from the liquor will do the job.

CMAC:  Ham shank or gammon joint plus can of Coke.   It doesn't get much simpler than that.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Feb 26, 2015)

bobmac said:



			Get a joint of lamb on the bone, salt and pepper, rub it with mint sauce. Then wrap it in tin foil and cook for 8 hours. The meat will fall off the bone. Perfect for a Sunday dinner
		
Click to expand...

I did that for boxing day, but with a curry rather than mint sauce, and in my normal oven at 90degC overnight. Absolutely brilliant, tender as anything


----------



## Fish (Feb 26, 2015)

Got a really old Tower crock one, bought it a good couple of decades ago and is still going strong, wouldn't be without it, the removable crock pot is a god send also.


----------



## chellie (Feb 26, 2015)

I never brown the meat off or add any liquid when cooking whole chickens, piece of beef or leg of lamb. I go for the bung in the slow cooker and just season it method. Can't use my pot on the stove before hand though and want as little washing up as possible.


----------



## CMAC (Feb 26, 2015)

Rooter said:



			If you want to be uber lazy, whole chicken. 

Get a whole chicken, take out of wrapper. put in slow cooker. couple of tablespoons of water. turn on. Cook on low for about 4-5 hours. That will be the most moist roast chick you ever had!! (if you are a fatty, you could stick in a high temp oven before serving to crisp the skin, *but my body is a temple and dont eat the skin*)
		
Click to expand...

my body is a warehouse 


Spoke to an old aunt last night who was a cordon bleu chef, she got hers at tesco 10 years ago for Â£7 and it's still going strong- uses it most days.

Off to tesco later:thup:


----------



## CMAC (Feb 26, 2015)

Jabba said:



			Just a can. You don't need to totally immerse a joint of meat in a slow cooker ( except stews, curries etc), The steam from the liquor will do the job.

CMAC:  *Ham shank or gammon joint plus can of Coke.*   It doesn't get much simpler than that. 

Click to expand...

funny you should say that but I usually like a can of coke _after_ a Ham Shank


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 26, 2015)

Jabba said:



			Just a can. You don't need to totally immerse a joint of meat in a slow cooker ( except stews, curries etc), The steam from the liquor will do the job.

CMAC:  Ham shank or gammon joint plus can of Coke.   It doesn't get much simpler than that. 

Click to expand...

I've always immersed it but like you say a can will do.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 26, 2015)

Going to stick some mince in mine tomorrow morning along with a jar of pasta sauce and some veg and see how it goes. 

Picking up some chicken and curry stuff for Saturday.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 27, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Going to stick some mince in mine tomorrow morning along with a jar of pasta sauce and some veg and see how it goes. 

Click to expand...

Fry the mince first, that the only thing you need to do!


----------



## john0 (Feb 28, 2015)

I have a slow cooker but don't recommend it....been waiting 13 years and she still hadn't cooked me a meal!


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 28, 2015)

john0 said:



			I have a slow cooker but don't recommend it....been waiting 13 years and she still hadn't cooked me a meal!
		
Click to expand...

http://www.badum-tish.com


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 28, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Fry the mince first, that the only thing you need to do!
		
Click to expand...

I didn't bother frying the mince off first and bunged in the mince, some carrots and onion and a couple of jars of tomato based sauce.  

Once I scooped out all the fat from the top, it was grand.  I would do it that way again as it is much quicker, as I don't fancy frying off mince at just after 7am. Maybe not as healthy but tasty.

Got my chicken korma stuff all ready to get chucked in shortly.  I will be cooking off the chicken slightly for this one.

Cheers for all the replies. We all got to eat!


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 28, 2015)

After being inspired by this thread I'm making this later...http://allrecipes.co.uk/recipe/9410/jambalaya-in-a-slow-cooker.aspx
I may add some chorizo as well as I love that stuff.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 28, 2015)

http://allrecipes.co.uk/recipe/9169/slow-cooked-chicken-korma.aspx

This is the one I am following for today. Taste test later.


----------



## Martin70 (Feb 28, 2015)

Another vote for chilli here a slow cooker does it perfectly.


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 28, 2015)

Made a lamb tagine yesterday using Tesco's pre-made powder.

Diced lamb
Tin of tomatoes
Tin of chickpeas 
Water
Shallots

Wonderful.

Tonight is stewing steak, tomatoes, Tesco casserole powder and shallots served with some rice.  

House has never smelled so good.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 28, 2015)

Farneyman said:



http://allrecipes.co.uk/recipe/9169/slow-cooked-chicken-korma.aspx

This is the one I am following for today. Taste test later. 

Click to expand...

10/10 once I remembered to add the cream and crushed nuts at the end.


----------



## CMAC (Feb 28, 2015)

right, now we've had the recipes let everyone know (with links) what one you have an why?

I'd like to get one tomorrow:thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 28, 2015)

CMAC said:



			right, now we've had the recipes let everyone know (with links) what one you have an why?

I'd like to get one tomorrow:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Will be a great buy. Can't go wrong!


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 1, 2015)

CMAC said:



			right, now we've had the recipes let everyone know (with links) what one you have an why?

I'd like to get one tomorrow:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Which cooker or recipe book?
The Jambalaya was unbelievable, doing that Gammon in coke thing today. Better be good


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Mar 1, 2015)

This thread has got me thinking I should get one of these, we both work full time and my pet hate is coming home to make the tea at 4.30. Something like this could make it a lot easier for both of us, me out playing golf after work, her happy as the tea is ready when she gets in.

Now which is the best and not necessarily the dearest. I suppose they are all made in china anyway.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 1, 2015)

We have one of these...http://www.amazon.co.uk/Morphy-Richards-48710-Cooker-Litres/dp/B0000C6XOJ
Big enough to feed the 5,000 and the dish comes out which is handy, 3 heat settings as well.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 1, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Which cooker or recipe book?
The Jambalaya was unbelievable, doing that Gammon in coke thing today. Better be good 

Click to expand...

cooker! sorry, must be the way I typed it


----------



## chellie (Mar 1, 2015)

I've got a big Morphy Richards that's years old and also a cheap smaller one. The smaller one is ideal most of the time as there's only two of us at home now but I use the big one if cooking half a leg of lamb.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 2, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Brilliant things

I use one to cook a Ghurka curry in - sorry can't share the recipe

But there is a James Martin book on slow cooking which is great 

Find BBC food have some great recipes
		
Click to expand...


So thats where all the Ghurkas have gone!


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 2, 2015)

Whoever it was who first suggested the gammon in coke thing, I could kiss you. Ok I forgot to put the onion in  and I used a Lebanese spice mix instead  but what a treat it was.
Got some left for sandwiches tonight


----------



## CMAC (Mar 2, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Whoever it was who first suggested the gammon in coke thing, I could kiss you. Ok I forgot to put the onion in  and I used a Lebanese spice mix instead  but what a treat it was.
Got some left for sandwiches tonight 

Click to expand...

what does the coke do? remove or neutralise the salt?

what about Irn-Bru


----------



## Rooter (Mar 2, 2015)

CMAC said:



			what does the coke do? remove or neutralise the salt?

what about Irn-Bru

Click to expand...

I would imagine its the caramel in the coke that causes a sweet and sticky coating. Had it before, but never cooked it! I like pouring over a bottle of thai sweet chilli sauce over a ham! chuck in some star anise too!


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 2, 2015)

CMAC said:



			what does the coke do? remove or neutralise the salt?

what about Irn-Bru

Click to expand...

Not quite sure but for me the coke and spices seemed to penetrate the meat and make it taste even better. I was going to do something with the leftover liquid but I guessed it wouldn't really be too healthy  

Vodka and Irn Bru yes, not sure about with ham.


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 2, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Whoever it was who first suggested the gammon in coke thing, I could kiss you. Ok I forgot to put the onion in  and I used a Lebanese spice mix instead  but what a treat it was.
Got some left for sandwiches tonight 

Click to expand...

Me I believe but you can keep the kiss haha.


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 2, 2015)

How can you forget to put the onion when it's one of three ingredients? 

Try basting it with honey next time and sticking it in the oven for 5 minutes just before serving. It's even better


----------



## c1973 (Mar 2, 2015)

Just demolished a nice wee sausage casserole there. 

Lovely feeling driving home knowing that it was waiting on me. I might buy another to do my pudding at the same time!


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Mar 2, 2015)

Well I bought a Morphy Richards one yesterday and cooked a chicken casserole today..... yum, yum. Just finished scoffing it and it was great. Prepped it all this morning before I left for work and bingo, tea is ready for me coming in the front door.

Going to try the Ham & Coke in a couple of days, in the meantime I'm off scouring the net for some more nice recipes.

Hats off to the original poster for the thread, without which I would never have thought about a slow Cooker.


----------



## c1973 (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm convinced this ham n coke thing is a ruse, designed to bugger up everyone's slow cooker.


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 2, 2015)

Looking  forward too finishing off the weekends korma  when I get home. They do say curries are better a  day or so later. 

Whole chicken  ready to go in again in the morning and ham in coke  for Wednesday although  not sure how that one will impact my  bloods as a T1 diabetic???


----------



## c1973 (Mar 2, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Looking  forward too finishing off the weekends korma  when I get home. They do say curries are better a  day or so later. 

Whole chicken  ready to go in again in the morning and ham in coke  for Wednesday although  not sure how that one will impact my  bloods as a *T1 diabetic???*

Click to expand...

*
*

A diabetic terminator?


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 2, 2015)

c1973 said:



			I'm convinced this ham n coke thing is a ruse, designed to bugger up everyone's slow cooker. 

Click to expand...

You'll see what the fuss is about when you try it.

Can also try fanta or Dr Pepper but I haven't done either yet


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 2, 2015)

c1973 said:



			[/B]

A diabetic terminator? 

Click to expand...

Can always take few extra units if required.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 2, 2015)

Doing an overnight apple, cinnamon and oat dish for tomorrow's brekkie.  No doubt the smell will drive me nuts until the morning!

http://www.365ishpins.com/day-224-apple-cinnamon-oatmeal-in-the-crock-pot/


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 2, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Doing an overnight apple, cinnamon and oat dish for tomorrow's brekkie.  No doubt the smell will drive me nuts until the morning!

http://www.365ishpins.com/day-224-apple-cinnamon-oatmeal-in-the-crock-pot/

Click to expand...

That sounds delicious


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 2, 2015)

Persuaded HID to look at getting a new one. Happy days.


----------



## Evesdad (Mar 3, 2015)

I like to do a gammon joint in ours. Soak it over night to get the salt out. Then whack it in with a large onion halved or quartered. Shove a couple of Cloves into the onion. A bouquet garni, a carrot chopped into a three or pieces. Fill with water and switch on. If about turn occasionally. Bingo. We will then have with the usual potatoes and veg etc. the rest does for salads and sandwiches for the week.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 3, 2015)

I think the one Rooter mentioned is the one I'll go for but cant find it in cream (dont ask)


----------



## Rooter (Mar 3, 2015)

CMAC said:



			I think the one Rooter mentioned is the one I'll go for but cant find it in cream (dont ask)
		
Click to expand...

Ahem http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/1466193.htm?CMPID=GS001&_$ja=cgid:17471076873|tsid:59157|cid:199888833|lid:92279295393|nw:g|crid:59929137273|rnd:6619306764956545808|dvc:c|adp:1o4|bku:1

Mrs Cmac sounds like Mrs R!


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 3, 2015)

What's a decent cheap joint of beef to throw in one of these to get it really soft and tender? I'm thinking about popping one in on Thursday night for Fridays tea.
Then Saturday will be pulled pork day


----------



## Rooter (Mar 3, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			What's a decent cheap joint of beef to throw in one of these to get it really soft and tender?
		
Click to expand...

You wont go wrong with Brisket. You could also look at Shin, Leg, or skirt. But for a "joint" then go Brisket.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 3, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Ahem http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/1466193.htm?CMPID=GS001&_$ja=cgid:17471076873|tsid:59157|cid:199888833|lid:92279295393|nw:g|crid:59929137273|rnd:6619306764956545808|dvc:c|adp:1o4|bku:1

Mrs Cmac sounds like Mrs R!
		
Click to expand...

tell me about it!

Thanks for link


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 3, 2015)

Rooter said:



			You wont go wrong with Brisket. You could also look at Shin, Leg, or skirt. But for a "joint" then go Brisket.
		
Click to expand...

We got some brisket a while ago and it cost the earth IIRC, would have been cheaper to get a takeaway


----------



## Rooter (Mar 3, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			We got some brisket a while ago and it cost the earth IIRC, would have been cheaper to get a takeaway 

Click to expand...

LOL, well beef is not cheap! but in terms of costs, brisket is probably the cheapest cut you can get on the high street.

Tesco:

Brisket 7 quid a kilo
Silverside 11 quid
Rib 18 quid
Fillet 30 quid


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 3, 2015)

Rooter said:



			LOL, well beef is not cheap! but in terms of costs, brisket is probably the cheapest cut you can get on the high street.

Tesco:

Brisket 7 quid a kilo
Silverside 11 quid
Rib 18 quid
Fillet 30 quid
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, it was the missus who went way overboard "we just need about 1/2 Kg" so obviously she came back with 20 quids worth. I was picking it from my teeth for a month!


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 3, 2015)

Rooter said:



			LOL, well beef is not cheap!
		
Click to expand...


Don't believe there is such a thing as a 'cheap cut' these days...

Four lamb shanks yesterday... Just over fifteen notes!
Can remember when butchers all but gave these away as nobody really wanted them...


----------



## CMAC (Mar 3, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



			Don't believe there is such a thing as a 'cheap cut' these days...

Four lamb shanks yesterday... Just over fifteen notes!
Can remember when butchers all but gave these away as nobody really wanted them...
		
Click to expand...

four! you've got stamina


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 3, 2015)

CMAC said:



			four! you've got stamina
		
Click to expand...


Two for today... two for the freezer... I'm slowing up in my old age ...


----------



## Rooter (Mar 3, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



			Don't believe there is such a thing as a 'cheap cut' these days...
		
Click to expand...

Blame TV chefs etc!


----------



## c1973 (Mar 3, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



			Don't believe there is such a thing as a 'cheap cut' these days...

Four lamb shanks yesterday... Just over fifteen notes!
Can remember when butchers all but gave these away as nobody really wanted them...
		
Click to expand...


Same with pork belly, used to get that for pennies, it makes an appearance on one of those daft celebrity chef programmes and all of a sudden the cheapest bit of the pig is a delicacy!


----------



## Rooter (Mar 4, 2015)

One thing i forgot when saying about putting a whole chicken in. Put the chicken in upside down! (so the crown is at the bottom) this will ensure it stays really moist! You can then finish in the oven should you want crispy skin.


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Mar 4, 2015)

there is some great advice in this thread and some nice recipes as well, seems I'm going to get fat rather quickly


----------



## Lambchops (Mar 4, 2015)

If you fancy a change from curry, bolognaise etc I make this Hungarian Goulash in ours

cubed beef / pork or venison (venison is best)
4 onions - quartered
handful of spuds - cubed
Tin of chopped tomatoes
500ml water
as much chilli powder / chillies as you wish to put in 
couple of tablespoons of goulash paste or tomato paste
1 oxo cube
as many cloves of garlic as you like

fry the meat, onion and garlic, add it to the slow cooker, sprinkle the chilli and oxo cube over it, add the rest of the stuff, stir it together and set the machine away on low for 8 hours - lovely to come into after a cold day at the match or on a golf course


----------



## KhalJimbo (Mar 4, 2015)

This is my favourite one

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/13349/beef-and-stout-stew-with-carrots

I use a casserole dish, but this should transfer to a slow cooker, just let it cook for longer


----------



## GB72 (Mar 4, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Same with pork belly, used to get that for pennies, it makes an appearance on one of those daft celebrity chef programmes and all of a sudden the cheapest bit of the pig is a delicacy! 

Click to expand...

Got to disagree with that, my local butcher sells me enough to feed 6 people for a tenner still on the ribs.


----------



## KhalJimbo (Mar 4, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Same with pork belly, used to get that for pennies, it makes an appearance on one of those daft celebrity chef programmes and all of a sudden the cheapest bit of the pig is a delicacy! 

Click to expand...

I can't stand pork belly, too much fat, not enough meat.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 4, 2015)

KhalJimbo said:



			I can't stand pork belly, too much fat, not enough meat.
		
Click to expand...

Thats why you slow cook it, to render all of the fat out!


----------



## KhalJimbo (Mar 4, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Thats why you slow cook it, to render all of the fat out!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, but still, there is a difference in rendering fat out and still eating mainly fat, pork belly is still mainly fat even after a slow cook.


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 4, 2015)

Rooter said:



			One thing i forgot when saying about putting a whole chicken in. Put the chicken in upside down! (so the crown is at the bottom) this will ensure it stays really moist! You can then finish in the oven should you want crispy skin.
		
Click to expand...

Did  wonder about that...cheers


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 4, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Doing an overnight apple, cinnamon and oat dish for tomorrow's brekkie.  No doubt the smell will drive me nuts until the morning!

http://www.365ishpins.com/day-224-apple-cinnamon-oatmeal-in-the-crock-pot/

Click to expand...

This was tasty, I'd add an extra cup of oats and an extra sprinkling of cinnamon if doing it again though.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 5, 2015)

Well my slow cooker has just been switched off for the first time in about 48 hours!

Cooked a whole chicken in there.
Took all the meat off and returned the carcass and juices to the pot, along with onions, celery, broccoli stalks, carrots, peppercorns and topped up with water. Cooked that for about 24 hours.
Strained the stock, returned with more onions, garlic, a butternut squash, red peppers and a chilli. cooked that for about 5 hours, blended and its an amazing soup to go with my home made bread!

LOVE my slow cooker!! 2 amazing meals for the family for under a tenner too! (in fact prop enough left over chicken for a curry for the kids)


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 5, 2015)

You cooked a chicken for 48 hours?


----------



## Rooter (Mar 5, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			You cooked a chicken for 48 hours?
		
Click to expand...

Did you read my post?


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 5, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Did you read my post?
		
Click to expand...

Well I didn't realise I needed a maths degree to decipher your Southern drawl


----------



## Rooter (Mar 5, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Well I didn't realise I needed a maths degree to decipher your Southern drawl 

Click to expand...

Will use very simple engrish next time for you


----------



## Jay1 (Mar 5, 2015)

On the back of this thread I got my slow cooker out yesterday (only used it once in the 3 years we've had it). Did pork belly with ratatouille. Cut the skin of the belly, quickly fried onion, pepper, corgette, garlic, added tin of toms and a bit of red wine, then checked the lot in the slow cooker for 10 hours. Was really really good. Safe to say it will be seeing a lot more action.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 5, 2015)

So this brisket I've been threatening to make, do you think it would benefit the meat to cook it for say 24 hours rather than 10 or 12?


----------



## Rooter (Mar 5, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			So this brisket I've been threatening to make, do you think it would benefit the meat to cook it for say 24 hours rather than 10 or 12?
		
Click to expand...

no, that would be too long and would probably end up as mush or boot leather.


----------



## KhalJimbo (Mar 5, 2015)

Rooter said:



			no, that would be too long and would probably end up as mush or boot leather.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this, it might work on the low setting but it's certainly not recommended. A brisket needs to be done long and slow either on a coal fire (weber or similar) or an oven, the slow cooker just doesn't have the capability to add that smokey char which a brisket desperately needs.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 5, 2015)

KhalJimbo said:



			Agree with this, it might work on the low setting but it's certainly not recommended. A brisket needs to be done long and slow either on a coal fire (weber or similar) or an oven, the slow cooker just doesn't have the capability to add that smokey char which a brisket desperately needs.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting, it will be on the lowest heat but I'll stick it in tomorrow morning instead then. I am planning on adding some *Cartman* "Chip-O-Tilley" chilli flakes into the mix as I usually do that when I make a chilli.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 6, 2015)

Rooter said:



			no, that would be too long and would probably end up as mush or boot leather.
		
Click to expand...

I hope you're right mate, bought a nice marbled bit of brisket last night for the princely sum of Â£6.50.
Stuck it in the fridge overnight in a marinade of water, S&P, brown sugar, worcester sauce, cayenne pepper, chipotle chilli flakes and bourbon 
Browned the sides first thing this morning then popped into the SC with some beef stock, shed loads of red wine, garlic and the usual veg ready for tonights tea, I'll report back later.
On another note, wtf am I doing cooking at 6 am


----------



## Rooter (Mar 6, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			On another note, wtf am I doing cooking at 6 am 

Click to expand...

LOL i do it all the time! Sounds great and all those juices will make an awesome gravy!


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Mar 6, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			On another note, wtf am I doing cooking at 6 am 

Click to expand...

That is the only crappy part of the process, prepping the cooker before going to work. Done it three times this week.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 6, 2015)

Scotty Cameron said:



			That is the only crappy part of the process, prepping the cooker before going to work. Done it three times this week.
		
Click to expand...

I kind of enjoyed it in a strange way, starkers in the kitchen browning off some meat...oooh Betty!


----------



## chellie (Mar 6, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			I kind of enjoyed it in a strange way, starkers in the kitchen browning off some meat...oooh Betty!
		
Click to expand...

Nearly spat my drink over the keyboard then lol

I've got a chilli cooking away in mine.


----------



## c1973 (Mar 6, 2015)

I sling it in the night before and switch it on on the way out in the morning......well, the boss does.


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Mar 6, 2015)

Was at work this morning, played golf this afternoon and got home to a lovely aroma in the kitchen. Made a winter broth with a ham shank in, boy was it nice, I could probably sell it at Â£5 per bowl . The meat of the shank just fell away from the bone, never had a ham shank do that before..... and there is loads left for tomorrow when I get in.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 7, 2015)

Holy cow the brisket was out of this world, if the pulled pork I've just bunged in is only half as good I'll be happy.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 7, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Holy cow the brisket was out of this world, if the pulled pork I've just bunged in is only half as good I'll be happy.
		
Click to expand...

Awesome!!


----------



## CMAC (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm still waiting on mine to be delivered........this thread makes me hungry everytime I read it


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 7, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Doing an overnight apple, cinnamon and oat dish for tomorrow's brekkie.  No doubt the smell will drive me nuts until the morning!

http://www.365ishpins.com/day-224-apple-cinnamon-oatmeal-in-the-crock-pot/

Click to expand...

Thanks for this one, really enjoyed it, bit of trial and error with the cinnamon to sugar/honey ratio.
Smell is divine


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Mar 7, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Holy cow the brisket was out of this world, if the pulled pork I've just bunged in is only half as good I'll be happy.
		
Click to expand...

What cut of pork are you using ????


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 7, 2015)

Scotty Cameron said:



			What cut of pork are you using ????
		
Click to expand...

Shoulder as it seemed to be the popular choice after a quick Google session. Marinated it overnight in a basic spice rub, it's currently cooking in chicken stock, cider vinegar, mustard powder, thyme and some other bits and bobs I kind of made up on the hoof


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Mar 7, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Shoulder as it seemed to be the popular choice after a quick Google session. Marinated it overnight in a basic spice rub, it's currently cooking in chicken stock, cider vinegar, mustard powder, thyme and some other bits and bobs I kind of made up on the hoof 

Click to expand...

yum, yum, I bet that tastes great, let me know what the meat is like as I fancy trying that next. This slow cooker thread has me addicted to the pot


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 8, 2015)

Another roaring success, I was laid on the sofa groaning as my belly was so full, family loved it as well :cheers:


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 8, 2015)

Surprised Hacker has not visited thread to advise his favourite read is offering a freebie slow cooker recipe book today....


----------



## c1973 (Mar 8, 2015)

Today is pork loin with apple and cider, assorted herbs and some veg. 

Nice bit of chicken and rice soup yesterday.


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 8, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Today is pork loin with apple and cider, assorted herbs and some veg. 

Nice bit of chicken and rice soup yesterday. 

Click to expand...

Did you add the rice to the SC?


----------



## c1973 (Mar 8, 2015)

Just threw in half a chicken veg and 1/3 of a cup of rice, poured on plenty of stock and jobs a good un.


----------



## Sponge1980 (Mar 11, 2015)

Is it wrong that after reading this thread I have taken some of the cash I had set aside for new wedges and bought a slow cooker? Looking forward to giving some of these receipes a whirl.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 11, 2015)

Sponge1980 said:



			Is it wrong that after reading this thread I have taken some of the cash I had set aside for new wedges and bought a slow cooker? Looking forward to giving some of these receipes a whirl.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely not mate :thup:
I have brisket planned again for Friday night, missus is away this weekend so I'm doing a chilli on Saturday for after my drunken recording session :cheers: and maybe a ham on Sunday.


----------



## Sponge1980 (Mar 11, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Absolutely not mate :thup:
I have brisket planned again for Friday night, missus is away this weekend so I'm doing a chilli on Saturday for after my drunken recording session :cheers: and maybe a ham on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Going to go for the gammon in coke first I think, heard about it before and always been curious about what it tastes like.


----------



## KhalJimbo (Mar 11, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Shoulder as it seemed to be the popular choice after a quick Google session. Marinated it overnight in a basic spice rub, it's currently cooking in chicken stock, cider vinegar, mustard powder, thyme and some other bits and bobs I kind of made up on the hoof 

Click to expand...

Next time just shove in a can of chopped tomatoes, some peppers and a packet of Fajita seasoning. Then just boil some rice when your ready to eat it. Delicous with some cheese grated on top.


----------



## KhalJimbo (Mar 11, 2015)

Sponge1980 said:



			Going to go for the gammon in coke first I think, heard about it before and always been curious about what it tastes like.
		
Click to expand...

I've had Chicken and Coke before, now that was delicous, not heard of it using Gammon though, I do love Gammon so might be one to try.


----------



## Lambchops (Mar 11, 2015)

Gammon with Dr Pepper is the best one mate


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 14, 2015)

This morning I'm cooking a brisket the same way as last week however I'm adding a few extra ingredients to make my awesome chili, so this is my regular recipe which I'll adjust for the slow cooker...

1Kg Mince beef (or 1/2 beef, 1/2 pork) obviously I'm using the brisket instead
1 large onion chopped
3 garlic cloves choped
2 tbslp vegetable/rapeseed oil (not need in the slow cooker obviously)
3 chopped chillis (I'm using jalapenos which Sainsburys are selling fresh now, not them in jars)
1 tbsp chipotle chili paste
500ml passata
500ml beef stock
1 can Budweiser
4 tsp chili powder (or as much or little as you like)
2 tsp ground cumin (I use toasted cumin seeds bashed down to a powder when I can be @rsed)
1/2 tsp mustard powder (as above with mustard seeds)
1/2 tsp brown sugar
1 pinch oregano
1 tsp paprika
1 tsp cayenne pepper
1 tsp unsweetened cocoa powder
1/2 tsp ground coriander (again I use seeds sometimes)
a good glug of Louisiana hot sauce or that Cholula mexican hot sauce
1 tsp flour
1 tsp cornflour
Salt and pepper to taste

Fry off the onions until soft, add garlic and chilis for another 3 minutes.
Add the beef and fry until browned (don't fry the beef off first it doesn't taste the same). Add everything else and simmer for a couple of hours. Remove the lid and let it thicken for an hour or so.

I'm thinking in the slow cooker I'll sieve everything and reduce the juices once it's cooked, then put it all back in the pan


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 14, 2015)

For the gammon and coke recipe does anyone know do you leave the plastic cover on the gammon when cooking it in the slow cooker or take it off?

I'm thinking take it off but just thought I'd check.

Ta


----------



## bobmac (Mar 14, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			For the gammon and coke recipe does anyone know do you leave the plastic cover on the gammon when cooking it in the slow cooker or take it off?

I'm thinking take it off but just thought I'd check.

Ta
		
Click to expand...

You could leave it but definitely unwrap the coke


----------



## Piece (Mar 14, 2015)

Right. Thats it. Im buying slow cooker today.


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 14, 2015)

Piece said:



			Right. Thats it. Im buying slow cooker today. 

Click to expand...

Well worth it. Keep us posted if you use and tasty recipes.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 14, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			For the gammon and coke recipe does anyone know do you leave the plastic cover on the gammon when cooking it in the slow cooker or take it off?

I'm thinking take it off but just thought I'd check.

Ta
		
Click to expand...

Take it off mate, or at least that's what I did.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 14, 2015)

Piece said:



			Right. Thats it. Im buying slow cooker today. 

Click to expand...

just bought mine today also:thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 14, 2015)

Gammon in coke...smashing. Just stuck it in some coke. Didn't bother with the honey glaze at the end. Homemade bread rolls to go with it.


----------



## Piece (Mar 15, 2015)

Piece said:



			Right. Thats it. Im buying slow cooker today. 

Click to expand...

And i did buy one! Not used it yet. Probably going for gammon recipe first or a beef curry. Looking forward to that


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 16, 2015)

Ours came out to play yesterday... 
Relatively simple pair of NZ lamb half shoulders in a cheap 'n cheerful red wine... 
Enjoyed!


----------



## CMAC (Mar 16, 2015)

I fancy the curry recipe- Korma strength. Do slow cookers do curry well or does it come out a bit like a dogs dinner.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 16, 2015)

CMAC said:



			I fancy the curry recipe- Korma strength. Do slow cookers do curry well or does it come out a bit like a dogs dinner.
		
Click to expand...

Beef or lamb curry will be awesome, it will mush chicken...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 16, 2015)

CMAC said:



			I fancy the curry recipe- Korma strength. Do slow cookers do curry well or does it come out a bit like a dogs dinner.
		
Click to expand...

If doing a chicken curry (different flavours) I always brown it off first in the wok before sticking it in the slow cooker, then leave it for 5-6hrs cooking, hasn't turned to mush yet but that might be because it's sealed first,


----------



## Rooter (Mar 17, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			If doing a chicken curry (different flavours) I always brown it off first in the wok before sticking it in the slow cooker, then leave it for 5-6hrs cooking, hasn't turned to mush yet but that might be because it's sealed first,
		
Click to expand...

Good point about sealing the chicken.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 17, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Good point about sealing the chicken.
		
Click to expand...

whats this? would masking tape do and remove it before serving?


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 17, 2015)

Farneyman said:



http://allrecipes.co.uk/recipe/9169/slow-cooked-chicken-korma.aspx

Click to expand...

This is the korma one I used. Required frying off the chicken to start. Would make it again if there was a gazillion other recipes I want to try first.


One of the problems I am now having is what to do with the leftovers lol

Should also add no issues with chicken going to mush currying it this way.


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Mar 17, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			One of the problems I am now having is what to do with the leftovers lol

.
		
Click to expand...

Do what I do .................... you eat it the next day  saves getting the slow cooker out for two days running.


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 17, 2015)

For the more health conscious amongst us...

http://skinnyms.com/50-slow-cooker-recipes-under-299-calories/


----------



## Jabba (Mar 17, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



			Ours came out to play yesterday... 
Relatively simple pair of NZ lamb half shoulders in a cheap 'n cheerful red wine... 
Enjoyed!
		
Click to expand...

Did this today. I used  leg of lamb and added rosemary and garlic for the last two hours. I put the lamb in a hot oven for 20 mins before serving because my wife likes a more crusty outer edge on her lamb. I reduced the liquor and served as a sauce with  the meal.

Lots of brownie points for minimal effort


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 17, 2015)

Bazzatron said:



			For the more health conscious amongst us...

http://skinnyms.com/50-slow-cooker-recipes-under-299-calories/

Click to expand...

That's great find. As type 1 diabetic I have to carefully monitor my carbohydrate intake and these recipes all give that. :thup:


----------



## philly169 (Apr 6, 2015)

I've decided to have a bash at slow cooking on my week off. I want to do pulled pork. We have a 2.5l Russell Hobbs slow cooker, but I'm not sure what size joint I should get... Any ideas?


----------



## Piece (Apr 6, 2015)

Had a beef stew last week - debut dish from the slow cooker! Theres another stew cooking right now, ready at 1am! Yum.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 6, 2015)

Did the gammon in coke with a couple of star anise. Superb, doing it again next week


----------



## c1973 (Apr 6, 2015)

Tesco now do a range of slow cooker 'sachets' for quick n easy recipes btw. Just thought I'd let y'all know.


----------



## Jabba (Apr 6, 2015)

Mine got another airing today. 

Leg of lamb (1/2 price at Asda atmo) raised on 3 scrunched up balls of cooking foil to let the fat drip off it. I didn't put any liquid in the cooker. After 6 hours on low heat I added a medium sized bulb of crushed garlic and a couple of tablespoons of Rosemary to the liquor at the bottom of the cooker.

2 more hours in the slow cooker and then 30 mins at gas mark 6 to crisp the outer edge.  Absolutely delicious and only 3 ingredients.


----------



## Jabba (Apr 6, 2015)

Philly169  it's just a case of getting the right size and shape of joint to fit in. Measure the dimensions of your cooker and if needs be, take the tape measure to the supermarket.


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 25, 2015)

Just sorting out the spices for the Korma I'm cooking tomorrow. Looking forward to coming in after the golf to a nice fresh curry. Will be lots left over for later in the week. :thup:

Tend to stick to my ham in coke, Korma and whole chickens. How did the pulled pork go? Fancy adding that to my ever growing repertoire.

Great piece of kit.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 5, 2015)

I have been cooking this bad boy today. It's an Indian Malaysian hybrid recipe of my own and is the bizzo! Looking forward to it. It's about 8.5 on the Richter Scale too.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 5, 2015)

Don't you mean sphincter scale? 
Looks great btw.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 5, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Don't you mean sphincter scale? 
Looks great btw.
		
Click to expand...

 

Thanks, and I have to say that it tastes even better than it looks.


----------



## M1ke (Jul 6, 2015)

old skier said:



			2 stuffed sheeps hearts, some thick lamb gravy left to cook all day some cheesy mash and stuff yourselves.
		
Click to expand...

b a a r f !!!!!!


----------



## Piece (Dec 9, 2015)

Well, today I'm going for the gammon in coke recipe.... wish me luck! If it works, I'll use it Christmas day!


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 9, 2015)

Had a brisket joint in the slow cooker for 11 hours on Saturday, taste was beautiful but the fat inside hadn't rendered down enough so not sure what went wrong.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 9, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Had a brisket joint in the slow cooker for 11 hours on Saturday, taste was beautiful but the fat inside hadn't rendered down enough so not sure what went wrong.
		
Click to expand...

you didnt cook it enough quite simply. Receipes are a guide, not sure how big the joint was you had, but every joint you ever cook will be different. Try and get a thermometer spike and get the middle temp next time, needs to be about 200f right in the middle. Could take up to 16hrs to break down the fat in some joints!

I have just knocked up bolognese in the time it took me to make my lunch of spagetti on toast! Kids will be happy tonight!


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 9, 2015)

Rooter said:



			you didnt cook it enough quite simply. Receipes are a guide, not sure how big the joint was you had, but every joint you ever cook will be different.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't a recipe mate just a home made effort, the gravy from the cooking juices was sublime mind.
The meat itself was fully cooked and lovely  but there was a streak of fat through the middle which I'd not spotted when I bought it. I was wondering if I cooked it on a higher heat for less time it would have done the trick.  Only one way to find out.


----------



## AMcC (Dec 9, 2015)

With the much flaunted gammon and Coke dish, what do you have with it ?


----------



## Rooter (Dec 10, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Wasn't a recipe mate just a home made effort, the gravy from the cooking juices was sublime mind.
The meat itself was fully cooked and lovely  but there was a streak of fat through the middle which I'd not spotted when I bought it. I was wondering if I cooked it on a higher heat for less time it would have done the trick.  Only one way to find out.
		
Click to expand...

Don't do it hotter! Do it slower! Treat brisket like a lady!!!


----------



## Rooter (Dec 10, 2015)

AMcC said:



			With the much flaunted gammon and Coke dish, what do you have with it ?
		
Click to expand...

Either cold, in sandwiches, salad, buffet style etc. Or you could have a thicker slice with egg and chips, colcannon mash etc etc, chop some up and make a chicken and ham pie, pea and ham soup, etc etc.

My Xmas ham will be for cold cuts, snacks and our visitors buffet sort of thing on Boxing Day.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 10, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Don't do it hotter! Do it slower! Treat brisket like a lady!!!
		
Click to expand...

Keep her on her back in the kitchen?


----------



## Piece (Dec 10, 2015)

Piece said:



			Well, today I'm going for the gammon in coke recipe.... wish me luck! If it works, I'll use it Christmas day!
		
Click to expand...

Tasty when hot, very, very tasty when cold. Lovely!

Today's effort is a full-on, from scratch, Thai beef curry.


----------



## Dando (Dec 10, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Don't do it hotter! Do it slower! Treat brisket like a lady!!!
		
Click to expand...

you mean fumble around for 20 minutes then leave it disappointed as you roll over and go to sleep


----------



## Farneyman (Dec 14, 2015)

Haven't used mine for a bit but have spatchcocked a few chickens lately and cooked them with sweet chilli and they are very tasty in a wrap with some grilled veg. Also lovely in nice fresh homemade rolls. 

I will be doing a ham in mine for Christmas for sandwiches and general picking at over the festive period.

Must take a reread over this thread for some other inspiration with the SC.


----------



## Piece (Dec 14, 2015)

Today's effort is a full-on, from scratch, Thai beef curry.
		
Click to expand...

It was bingo! Yum.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 15, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			I will be doing a ham in mine for Christmas for sandwiches and general picking at over the festive period.
		
Click to expand...

Same here but I'm struggling to find ham joints in the supermarkets, they only seem to do gammon.


----------



## AMcC (Dec 15, 2015)

Just trying the gammon and coke today, well caffeine free diet pepsi to be exact as I can't have anything with caffeine in it.

I work from home so will have to put up with the smell pervading through the house, it's going to be a long day


----------



## Rooter (Dec 15, 2015)

AMcC said:



			Just trying the gammon and coke today, well caffeine free diet pepsi to be exact as I can't have anything with caffeine in it.

I work from home so will have to put up with the smell pervading through the house, it's going to be a long day
		
Click to expand...

you may need to add some brown sugar to the top to get a nice finish, the coke is great due to the sugar content....


----------



## AMcC (Dec 15, 2015)

Rooter said:



			you may need to add some brown sugar to the top to get a nice finish, the coke is great due to the sugar content....
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, will look at that later  Ta :thup:


----------



## Rooter (Dec 15, 2015)

AMcC said:



			Cheers, will look at that later  Ta :thup:
		
Click to expand...

no probs, if its done but not got a nice caramalised finish, stick it under the grill (watch it like a hawk!!!)


----------



## GB72 (Dec 15, 2015)

sure I read that it was a really bad idea to use diet drinks in this recipe. The chemicals do not react well to the cooking process and the taste is awful. May be wrong but could swear I read this when looking for the recipe online.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 15, 2015)

GB72 said:



			sure I read that it was a really bad idea to use diet drinks in this recipe. The chemicals do not react well to the cooking process and the taste is awful. May be wrong but could swear I read this when looking for the recipe online.
		
Click to expand...

Dunno how the artificial sweeteners will react if im honest. My angle was just on the caramel side of things.. It should still work i reckon...


----------



## Farneyman (Dec 27, 2015)

I have done the ham in coke already but decided to try it with cider for a change and then glaze it.

Ham about Â£8 sized chunk
Morrisons own brand cider x 2 pints
half dozen cloves 
Slow cooker at low for about 8 hours

Remove from slow cooker and put on oven tray

Mix 2 spoons of olive oil, mustard and honey and brush over the ham

Stick in the oven for about 90 mins at 160ish

The nicest bit of ham ever!

So simple with very little work required and very tasty.

Anyone else have any great successes over the festive period?


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 27, 2015)

Did something similar yesterday but without the cloves, bloody lovely.


----------



## Piece (Dec 27, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			I have done the ham in coke already but decided to try it with cider for a change and then glaze it.

Ham about Â£8 sized chunk
Morrisons own brand cider x 2 pints
half dozen cloves 
Slow cooker at low for about 8 hours

Remove from slow cooker and put on oven tray

Mix 2 spoons of olive oil, mustard and honey and brush over the ham

Stick in the oven for about 90 mins at 160ish

The nicest bit of ham ever!

So simple with very little work required and very tasty.

Anyone else have any great successes over the festive period?
		
Click to expand...

Did gammon and coke on Xmas Day. Good result but I think it could have been better?


----------



## Farneyman (Dec 27, 2015)

Piece said:



			Did gammon and coke on Xmas Day. Good result but I think it could have been better?
		
Click to expand...

Made that a couple of times and although it tastes nice I think its nothing compared to the cider version. Worth a try if you haven't already.


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Dec 27, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Made that a couple of times and although it tastes nice I think its nothing compared to the cider version. Worth a try if you haven't already.
		
Click to expand...

Sweet or Dry ?????? might try this on New Years Day for tea


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 27, 2015)

Scotty Cameron said:



			Sweet or Dry ?????? might try this on New Years Day for tea 

Click to expand...

Dry for me.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 27, 2015)

*Rich Beef Casserole:*

Serves 4

1.5lbs rump steak cubed
2 Large onions finely chopped
1/2 Large swede cut into medium sized cubes
1 Large carrot sliced into thin discs
4 - 5 Medium potatoes (King Teds or Maris Pipers) sliced thinly
1.5 pints of good quality beef stock
1/4 cup of good quality red wine
Lots of salt and pepper.
Parsley to garnish

Brown meat in 2 tbsbs of oil then remove and set aside.
Add onions to pan and fry until translucent. 
Transfer to slow cooker and add all the other ingredients.
Season liberally with salt & pepper and check seasoning during overall cooking time.
Cook for 5 hours on low setting stirring occasionally.
Thicken sauce with cornflour mixed with a little cold water as necessary.
Garnish with parsley.

Serve in warned bowls with optional rustic granary buttered bread.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 27, 2015)

Actually got a new slow cooker for Xmas. Got some leftover venison stewing in it at the moment


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 27, 2015)

Not followed all this thread but bought a Schwartz packet mix for pulled pork. Looking forward to having this.


----------



## Farneyman (Dec 29, 2015)

Decided to stick as many of the ideas from this thread into one post for ease of reference and to help me create my shopping list  Some cracking ideas here to try out over the holidays. 
_____________________________________________________________________________________

I like doing a nice casserole in mines. No recipe, just bung things in, but here's an idea.....

Stewing steak (browned off, oxo cube sprinkled over it)
Shallots (a few off, peeled, unchopped)
Carrots (couple of right big uns, chopped up)
Cellery (couple of stalks chopped up) 
Peppers (red n yella, chopped up)
Mushrooms (good handful, quartered)
Tomatoes ( tin might work, but I quarter about 5 of them) they melt to nothing but give a good flavour. 
Bay leaf
Few herbs (varies, depending on what I fancy chucking in)
Stockpot (beef one) 
Salt pepper
Some water to mix up the stock pot thing. 

Think that's what I throw in from memory.

5 mins to throw together and it tastes delicious. 

You can do that recipe with some chops too, even bung in a few spuds with the chops if you like.

______________________________________________________________

Sausage Stew. 
Stick some spuds cut up to a size you like into the cooker and let them start cooking. 

Packet of sausages (any you prefer but higher meat content holds together better) cut them into ether 3 or 4 pieces each depending on the size and fry them off until brown along with an onion (and mushrooms if you like them). 

Fire that into a slow cooker filled with the spuds, peas, chopped carrots, 2 or 3 stalks of celery chopped some mixed herbs and black pepper and a little salt. Let it simmer until the spuds are fully cooked and add gravy granules and let it simmer without the lid on to thicken up a little. 

__________________________________________________________________________
Get a joint of lamb on the bone, salt and pepper, rub it with mint sauce. Then wrap it in tin foil and cook for 8 hours. The meat will fall off the bone. Perfect for a Sunday dinner
______________________________________________________________________________
A joint of pork or lamb on the bone, flash fry in a pan to brown. Slice up some carrots, onions, mushrooms and any other veg you fancy. Drop them in the slow cooker, put the meat on top and pour in a bottle of your fav beer. Put the lid on, switch on and then go and enjoy a round of golf or two. The meat will be fall off the bone melt in your mouth soft when you get back.
____________________________________________________________________________________
Chopped left over chicken bits
Can of tomato soup
Fry off an onion
Sliced potatoes [par boiled first]
Salt/pepper
Slow cooker for 4+ hours
____________________________________________________________________________________
Try beef brisket slow cooked in onions and stock (I add celery and carrots and one clove of garlic).
______________________________________________________________________________________
In slo cooker, chuck in good quality sausages, a tin of toms, tin of cannellini or butter beans, chopped onion, some slices of chorizo.
______________________________________________________________________________________
I do gammon slow roasted in coke in mine.

Boil the gammon for 5 mins to get rid of the excess salt, stick it in the slow cooker, quarter an onion, cover with full fat coke, and that's it.
___________________________________________________________________________________________
A wee curry recipe for your slow cooker. Courtesy of the beebs good food website.

Ingredients
4 tbsp sunflower oil
800g/1lb 12oz beef braising steak, cut into 2.5cm/1in pieces
2 onions, finely chopped
4 garlic cloves, finely chopped
2 chillies, finely chopped, plus extra to taste
2.5cm/1in piece fresh root ginger
4 tsp ground cumin
4 tsp ground coriander
2 tsp ground turmeric
2 x 400g/14oz can chopped tomatoes
2 tsp garam masala
200g/7oz natural yoghurt
small handful fresh chopped coriander

Preparation method

Heat half of the oil in a frying pan and fry the beef pieces for 4-5 minutes, or until browned all over. (You may need to brown the meat in batches.) Tip the browned meat into the slow cooker.

Heat the remaining oil in a frying pan and fry the onions for five minutes, then add the garlic, chilli and ginger and fry for another 2-3 minutes. Add the spices and fry for another minute, then tip the mixture into the slow cooker.

Add the chopped tomatoes to the slow cooker, then fill one of the empty cans with water and add the water to the slow cooker.

Stir everything together, pressing down so that everything is covered in liquid and cook for 8-10 hours on low.

About 30 minutes before serving, stir in the garam masala and yoghurt and season to taste with salt and a little more chilli. Cook for a further 30 minutes, then stir in the coriander.
______________________________________________________________________________________
diced beef
onion
garlic
carrots
swede
beer or red wine
stock cube

dust the beef with seasoned flour, fry in the pan (little oil) with the onions and garlic until browned. (about 5 minutes work)

Put all the other ingredients in the pot, switch on low and leave for 8 hours.

If you really fancy being posh, make some dumplings (half suet to plain flour, add some salt and mixed herbs, bit of water and voila!) dump them in about 45 mins before serving.

Done, one pot cooking. You could serve with some green vegies, mashed pots etc or just have a bowl of stew!
_________________________________________________________________________________________
If you want to be uber lazy, whole chicken. 

Get a whole chicken, take out of wrapper. put in slow cooker. couple of tablespoons of water. turn on. Cook on low for about 4-5 hours. That will be the most moist roast chick you ever had!! (if you are a fatty, you could stick in a high temp oven before serving to crisp the skin, but my body is a temple and dont eat the skin)
____________________________________________________________________________________________
Made a lamb tagine yesterday using Tesco's pre-made powder.

Diced lamb
Tin of tomatoes
Tin of chickpeas 
Water
Shallots
___________________________________________________________________________
Doing an overnight apple, cinnamon and oat dish for tomorrow's brekkie. No doubt the smell will drive me nuts until the morning!

http://www.365ishpins.com/day-224-ap...the-crock-pot/
______________________________________________________________________________
If you fancy a change from curry, bolognaise etc I make this Hungarian Goulash in ours

cubed beef / pork or venison (venison is best)
4 onions - quartered
handful of spuds - cubed
Tin of chopped tomatoes
500ml water
as much chilli powder / chillies as you wish to put in 
couple of tablespoons of goulash paste or tomato paste
1 oxo cube
as many cloves of garlic as you like

fry the meat, onion and garlic, add it to the slow cooker, sprinkle the chilli and oxo cube over it, add the rest of the stuff, stir it together and set the machine away on low for 8 hours - lovely to come into after a cold day at the match or on a golf course
________________________________________________________________________________________
Well my slow cooker has just been switched off for the first time in about 48 hours!

Cooked a whole chicken in there.
Took all the meat off and returned the carcass and juices to the pot, along with onions, celery, broccoli stalks, carrots, peppercorns and topped up with water. Cooked that for about 24 hours.
Strained the stock, returned with more onions, garlic, a butternut squash, red peppers and a chilli. cooked that for about 5 hours, blended and its an amazing soup to go with my home made bread!

LOVE my slow cooker!! 2 amazing meals for the family for under a tenner too! (in fact prop enough left over chicken for a curry for the kids)
________________________________________________________________________________________
Did pork belly with ratatouille. Cut the skin of the belly, quickly fried onion, pepper, corgette, garlic, added tin of toms and a bit of red wine, then checked the lot in the slow cooker for 10 hours. Was really really good. Safe to say it will be seeing a lot more action.
__________________________________________________________________________________
I hope you're right mate, bought a nice marbled bit of brisket last night for the princely sum of Â£6.50.
Stuck it in the fridge overnight in a marinade of water, S&P, brown sugar, worcester sauce, cayenne pepper, chipotle chilli flakes and bourbon
image: http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/images/smilies/tongues_out.gif

Browned the sides first thing this morning then popped into the SC with some beef stock, shed loads of red wine, garlic and the usual veg ready for tonights tea, I'll report back later.
On another note, wtf am I doing cooking at 6 am
image: http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/images/smilies/rolleye.gif
_______________________________________________________________________________________
Gammon with Dr Pepper is the best
_________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Farneyman (Dec 29, 2015)

Cont...

This morning I'm cooking a brisket the same way as last week however I'm adding a few extra ingredients to make my awesome chili, so this is my regular recipe which I'll adjust for the slow cooker...

1Kg Mince beef (or 1/2 beef, 1/2 pork) obviously I'm using the brisket instead
1 large onion chopped
3 garlic cloves choped
2 tbslp vegetable/rapeseed oil (not need in the slow cooker obviously)
3 chopped chillis (I'm using jalapenos which Sainsburys are selling fresh now, not them in jars)
1 tbsp chipotle chili paste
500ml passata
500ml beef stock
1 can Budweiser
4 tsp chili powder (or as much or little as you like)
2 tsp ground cumin (I use toasted cumin seeds bashed down to a powder when I can be @rsed)
1/2 tsp mustard powder (as above with mustard seeds)
1/2 tsp brown sugar
1 pinch oregano
1 tsp paprika
1 tsp cayenne pepper
1 tsp unsweetened cocoa powder
1/2 tsp ground coriander (again I use seeds sometimes)
a good glug of Louisiana hot sauce or that Cholula mexican hot sauce
1 tsp flour
1 tsp cornflour
Salt and pepper to taste

Fry off the onions until soft, add garlic and chilis for another 3 minutes.
Add the beef and fry until browned (don't fry the beef off first it doesn't taste the same). Add everything else and simmer for a couple of hours. Remove the lid and let it thicken for an hour or so.

I'm thinking in the slow cooker I'll sieve everything and reduce the juices once it's cooked, then put it all back in the pan
image: http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/images/smilies/tongues_out.gif
_________________________________________________________________________________________________
Ours came out to play yesterday... 
Relatively simple pair of NZ lamb half shoulders in a cheap 'n cheerful red wine... 
Enjoyed!
Did this today. I used leg of lamb and added rosemary and garlic for the last two hours. I put the lamb in a hot oven for 20 mins before serving because my wife likes a more crusty outer edge on her lamb. I reduced the liquor and served as a sauce with the meal.
__________________________________________________________________________________________

Leg of lamb (1/2 price at Asda atmo) raised on 3 scrunched up balls of cooking foil to let the fat drip off it. I didn't put any liquid in the cooker. After 6 hours on low heat I added a medium sized bulb of crushed garlic and a couple of tablespoons of Rosemary to the liquor at the bottom of the cooker.

2 more hours in the slow cooker and then 30 mins at gas mark 6 to crisp the outer edge. Absolutely delicious and only 3 ingredients.
_______________________________________________________________________________________
I have done the ham in coke already but decided to try it with cider for a change and then glaze it.

Ham about Â£8 sized chunk
Morrisons own brand cider x 2 pints
half dozen cloves 
Slow cooker at low for about 8 hours

Remove from slow cooker and put on oven tray

Mix 2 spoons of olive oil, mustard and honey and brush over the ham

Stick in the oven for about 90 mins at 160ish

The nicest bit of ham ever!
__________________________________________________________________________________________
Rich Beef Casserole:

Serves 4

1.5lbs rump steak cubed
2 Large onions finely chopped
1/2 Large swede cut into medium sized cubes
1 Large carrot sliced into thin discs
4 - 5 Medium potatoes (King Teds or Maris Pipers) sliced thinly
1.5 pints of good quality beef stock
1/4 cup of good quality red wine
Lots of salt and pepper.
Parsley to garnish

Brown meat in 2 tbsbs of oil then remove and set aside.
Add onions to pan and fry until translucent. 
Transfer to slow cooker and add all the other ingredients.
Season liberally with salt & pepper and check seasoning during overall cooking time.
Cook for 5 hours on low setting stirring occasionally.
Thicken sauce with cornflour mixed with a little cold water as necessary.
Garnish with parsley.

Serve in warned bowls with optional rustic granary buttered bread.
__________________________________________________________________________________________

Too big for one post lol


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks for consolidating these Fabian,  much appreciated


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 1, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			I have done the ham in coke already but decided to try it with cider for a change and then glaze it.

Ham about Â£8 sized chunk
Morrisons own brand cider x 2 pints
half dozen cloves 
Slow cooker at low for about 8 hours

Remove from slow cooker and put on oven tray

Mix 2 spoons of olive oil, mustard and honey and brush over the ham

Stick in the oven for about 90 mins at 160ish

The nicest bit of ham ever!

So simple with very little work required and very tasty.

Anyone else have any great successes over the festive period?
		
Click to expand...

Going to give this a go over the weekend, couple of daft questions, is the Cider sweet or dry or does it not matter?
When you stick it in the oven, is it covered with foil or left open?

Cheers


----------



## AMcC (Jan 1, 2016)

We set up the slow cooker last night with beef, carrots and parsnips and some water. Set the plug in timer to come on at 4 am, lovely smell to get up to. Long wait to everyone arrives now and we get to eat.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 1, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Cont...

This morning I'm cooking a brisket the same way as last week however I'm adding a few extra ingredients to make my awesome chili, so this is my regular recipe which I'll adjust for the slow cooker...

1Kg Mince beef (or 1/2 beef, 1/2 pork) obviously I'm using the brisket instead
1 large onion chopped
3 garlic cloves choped
2 tbslp vegetable/rapeseed oil (not need in the slow cooker obviously)
3 chopped chillis (I'm using jalapenos which Sainsburys are selling fresh now, not them in jars)
1 tbsp chipotle chili paste
500ml passata
500ml beef stock
1 can Budweiser
4 tsp chili powder (or as much or little as you like)
2 tsp ground cumin (I use toasted cumin seeds bashed down to a powder when I can be @rsed)
1/2 tsp mustard powder (as above with mustard seeds)
1/2 tsp brown sugar
1 pinch oregano
1 tsp paprika
1 tsp cayenne pepper
1 tsp unsweetened cocoa powder
1/2 tsp ground coriander (again I use seeds sometimes)
a good glug of Louisiana hot sauce or that Cholula mexican hot sauce
1 tsp flour
1 tsp cornflour
Salt and pepper to taste
		
Click to expand...

That recipe looks mighty familiar lol.


----------



## GG26 (Jan 1, 2016)

Gave our slow cooker its first use yesterday with a joint of beef and it came out really well.  I'll have a look at some of the recipies on here for the next time.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 1, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			That recipe looks mighty familiar lol.
		
Click to expand...

He was only bringing the recipes into one place, not saying they were his own.


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 1, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Going to give this a go over the weekend, couple of daft questions, is the Cider sweet or dry or does it not matter?
When you stick it in the oven, is it covered with foil or left open?

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

I used Morrisons own brand Dry Cider and when I had it in the oven I didn't cover it. I like the crispy outside it left.

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 1, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			I used Morrisons own brand Dry Cider and when I had it in the oven I didn't cover it. I like the crispy outside it left.

Hope you enjoy!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, will let you know.


----------



## snell (Jan 1, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			That recipe looks mighty familiar lol.
		
Click to expand...

That's the recipe I gave you the other month mate.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 1, 2016)

snell said:



			That's the recipe I gave you the other month mate.
		
Click to expand...

T1t lol.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 2, 2016)

Did the Ham in Cider today, thankfully got it spot on&#128515; 
One small question, Gas Mark 4 or 160c was only used for an hour as outside was just starting to be a little over done, is the timing in oven hit and miss?
Cider used was Strongbow, very tasty and worth spreading the Honey/Mustard/Oil mix quite liberally, nice tang.
Thanks for posting it


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 3, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			One small question, Gas Mark 4 or 160c was only used for an hour as outside was just starting to be a little over done, is the timing in oven hit and miss?
t
		
Click to expand...

Yeah play about with the timings, I would say just leave it in for as long as you like and if it looks like burning take it out.

Fan ovens can also have an influence on timings/temps.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 20, 2016)

Gave the golf a miss today and went and picked up a joint of gammon to cook in cider and cloves again. Becoming a regular favourite with the kids which is an added bonus.

I have slightly changed the final step - I now break the ham/pull it apart up before coating with the glaze for final time in the oven and put some tin foil over it until last 15/20 mins.

Also picked up some beef brisket to try tomorrow. Going to read over the ideas from here and pick one and report back. 

Any new ideas that are worth sharing?


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 20, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Gave the golf a miss today and went and picked up a joint of gammon to cook in cider and cloves again. Becoming a regular favourite with the kids which is an added bonus.

I have slightly changed the final step - I now break the ham/pull it apart up before coating with the glaze for final time in the oven and put some tin foil over it until last 15/20 mins.

Also picked up some beef brisket to try tomorrow. Going to read over the ideas from here and pick one and report back. 

Any new ideas that are worth sharing?
		
Click to expand...

Chuck some chicken drumsticks on low for a few hours, then finish on a majorly hot dry pan.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 20, 2016)

Herself did a lamb tagine [in the slow cooker] recently... Went down well...

I'll try and find a link for the recipe and post it later...


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 20, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Chuck some chicken drumsticks on low for a few hours, then finish on a majorly hot dry pan.
		
Click to expand...

In any juice/liquid?


----------



## Dando (Feb 20, 2016)

I picked up some big ass beef ribs from the butcher today and they will be tucked up safe and sound in the slow cooker with some sort of bourbon sauce for tea one day this week


----------



## Midnight (May 15, 2016)

Made Goulash last night, thank you lambchops for the recipe. Very tasty.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 20, 2016)

For the lazy or short on time Schwartz now do Slow Cooker satchets for Chicken, beef, pork, sausages etc, 4 for Â£2.00 in ASDA, just add meat and veg to slow cooker, I tried the curry one today, mixed it with tinned tomatoes before pouring over chicken and veg in slow cooker, 7 hours later on low, evening meal for family, not the hottest or spiciest curry but very tasty with a small kick.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 20, 2016)

Will need to try those...good time to bring the slow cooker back out.:thup:


----------



## Rooter (Sep 21, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Will need to try those...good time to bring the slow cooker back out.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yes can not wait! its almost time!!


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 21, 2016)

wack a massive pork shoulder in there half full with Pepsi and leave to do all day.

you'll then have pulled pork for dinner and also lunches in the coming days.

winner


----------



## philly169 (Oct 18, 2016)

Put my slow cooker on this morning for a nice beef and ale stew..

its a packet mix with a generous pouring on Newcastle Brown. I left it all set up on the side whilst im at work with a timer, which has kicked off. I know this because I'm getting regular CCTV updates which I have watching it to make sure my house doesn't catch fire!


----------



## Farneyman (Nov 8, 2016)

Had the slow cooker out few times in the last week.

Stuck a joint of beef into it with nothing else and cooked it on low for 7 to 8 hours. Used the juice that came out to make a lovely gravy and just had it with spuds and veg. The leftover was lovely in a sandwich the next day.

Also made a lovely chicken korma. Used skinless chicken thighs and fried them first  for 10 minutes before sticking them in the slow cooker. Fried off some onions and spices and add some chicken stock and added that to the slow again at low for about 7 or 8 hours. Very tasty and plenty left over.

This evening I fried off some skinless chicken drumsticks before putting them in the slow cooker along with a packet of BBQ sauce. Cooked this at medium for four hours. Put the sauce into a saucepan and reduced it back to a nice thick tasty sauce for dipping.

Anyone else got any really simple recipes that you have used like?


----------



## Rooter (Nov 9, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Anyone else got any really simple recipes that you have used like?
		
Click to expand...

Sunday dinner. Put a whole chicken in it breast down, a glug or 2 of white wine, salt, pepper a few stock veggies (carrot, onion, celery) and cook for 6 hours on low. Bootiful! Just need some roasties and some veg and jobs a good un! Blend the juice and stock veggies and sieve it and you have an awesome gravy too!


----------



## Val (Mar 8, 2017)

Very good thread this, Mrs just bought one about 4 weeks ago and i'm very impressed by the results. A wee bit trial and error with some things but on the whole it's a result.


----------



## philly169 (Mar 9, 2017)

Currently got a beef casserole on the go, should be done when i get home from work.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Fabian,  my wife use make a lovely Marzetti using the slow cooker, i'll ask her if she remembers the recipe.:thup:


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 12, 2017)

Rooter said:



			Sunday dinner. Put a whole chicken in it breast down, a glug or 2 of white wine, salt, pepper a few stock veggies (carrot, onion, celery) and cook for 6 hours on low. Bootiful! Just need some roasties and some veg and jobs a good un! Blend the juice and stock veggies and sieve it and you have an awesome gravy too!
		
Click to expand...


Gonna give this a go today... Will I need to give it a blast under the grill at the end? As guessing it will come out looking a bit insipid...


----------



## Rooter (Mar 13, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			Gonna give this a go today... Will I need to give it a blast under the grill at the end? As guessing it will come out looking a bit insipid...
		
Click to expand...

If you like crispy skin, yes. Personally I don't eat the skin, my body is a temple..


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 13, 2017)

Rooter said:



			If you like crispy skin, yes. Personally I don't eat the skin, my body is a temple..
		
Click to expand...


Possibly because I had crumbled an Oxo cube and rubbed it into the skin prior to cooking it didn't look as insipid as I thought it might... Still stuck it under the grill for a few mins whilst I blitzed the stock veggies to make the gravy.. Never thought of roasting a whole bird in the slow cooker will definitely do so again...


----------



## Rooter (Mar 13, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			Possibly because I had crumbled an Oxo cube and rubbed it into the skin prior to cooking it didn't look as insipid as I thought it might... Still stuck it under the grill for a few mins whilst I blitzed the stock veggies to make the gravy.. Never thought of roasting a whole bird in the slow cooker will definitely do so again...
		
Click to expand...

Did you do it upside down? ie breast down? you have to do that!


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 13, 2017)

Rooter said:



			Did you do it upside down? ie breast down? you have to do that!
		
Click to expand...

I did so, as that was how you said in original post... Used some white Rioja for the wine... I used the medium setting, on our slow cooker, as from past experience the low setting is too low to achieve any real heat...

Me and the lad both enjoyed it and chief cook has returned from Oz today so I won't be required in the kitchen for a while... Aside from when making cakes for the grandkids..


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 3, 2017)

Whilst waiting in the DIY shop waiting to pay for paint and other bits last week,  my tart spotted one of these slow cookers on offer so I bought it for her. Itâ€™s still in the box but  I was wondering if any of you have used game and made a stew?


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 3, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			I was wondering if any of you have used game and made a stew?
		
Click to expand...

Have done rabbit stew in ours...
And, a friend has cooked wild deer in his...


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 3, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			I was wondering if any of you have used game and made a stew?
		
Click to expand...

Great for game, we used to chuck a whole prepared pheasant in ours first thing in the morning before we went of skiing to return to a fantastic meal where the meat just fell off the carcass.


----------



## Farneyman (Dec 17, 2017)

The SC is back on the worktop and cooked some lovely dishes over the the last week.

Made a nice curry using a slow cooker dry mix sachet with chicken breast, spuds and veg.

This is also a favourite of mine...(not sure if shared this link before.
http://allrecipes.co.uk/recipe/9169/slow-cooked-chicken-korma.aspx

Cooked some silver side with just half pint of stock that turned out cracking.

As I am trying to make a couple of sets of rhythm bones I bought some beef back ribs from the butcher. These are cooking in a simple BBQ smokey sauce for 8 hours at low...will find out about 6pm...then once cooked and eaten I will have the ribs left to play 
Some bones in action...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gNt9Jocpqk


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 17, 2017)

Farneyman said:



			The SC is back on the worktop and cooked some lovely dishes over the the last week.

Made a nice curry using a slow cooker dry mix sachet with chicken breast, spuds and veg.

This is also a favourite of mine...(not sure if shared this link before.
http://allrecipes.co.uk/recipe/9169/slow-cooked-chicken-korma.aspx

Cooked some silver side with just half pint of stock that turned out cracking.

As I am trying to make a couple of sets of rhythm bones I bought some beef back ribs from the butcher. These are cooking in a simple BBQ smokey sauce for 8 hours at low...will find out about 6pm...then once cooked and eaten I will have the ribs left to play 
Some bones in action...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gNt9Jocpqk

Click to expand...

Do you part cook any of the spuds n veg before putting it in the sc?


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 17, 2017)

I did a nice piece of brisket in a bit a red wine, a pint of stock, shallots, carrots , garlic, thyme and a  bay  leaf. It was delicious.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 17, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			I did a nice piece of brisket in a bit a red wine, a pint of stock, shallots, carrots , garlic, thyme and a  bay  leaf. It was delicious.
		
Click to expand...

How did you prepare the brisket, Iâ€™m nervous putting meat raw in to a SC and making sure itâ€™s cooked through.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 17, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			How did you prepare the brisket, Iâ€™m nervous putting meat raw in to a SC and making sure itâ€™s cooked through.
		
Click to expand...

Simply sear/seal the outside in an oiled frypan first. There's enough 'liquid' in the stock and meat to effectively boil it all the way through - at least after 6-8 hours of slow cooking! Meat should be in 'fall apart' condition after that - held together by the elasticated string!

The next few days are pretty traditional Brisket days!!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 17, 2017)

Foxholer said:



			Simply sear/seal the outside in an oiled frypan first. There's enough 'liquid' in the stock and meat to effectively boil it all the way through - at least after 6-8 hours of slow cooking! Meat should be in 'fall apart' condition after that - held together by the elasticated string!

The next few days are pretty traditional Brisket days!!! 

Click to expand...

Cheers.


----------



## Farneyman (Dec 17, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Do you part cook any of the spuds n veg before putting it in the sc?
		
Click to expand...

No is the simple answer lol


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 17, 2017)

Farneyman said:



			No is the simple answer lol
		
Click to expand...

Thanks.


----------



## chellie (Dec 17, 2017)

I don't sear any meat or par cook veg.


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 18, 2017)

chellie said:



			I don't sear any meat or par cook veg.
		
Click to expand...

According to Jamie, who has cooked a dish browning the meat before hand and just chucking to meat in the pan, it makes not one jot of difference. 

So don't waste time browning. I don't anymore.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 18, 2017)

Made a beef in Guinness stew yesterday, 3lb of diced rump steak from the butcher, 9 hours cooking and it was ruddy bloomin lovely! So good, i have some left for my tea tonight!

I am a meet browner, adds to the flavor of the sauce in my opinion. It may not change the texture, but the caremelised bits on the bottom of the pan scrubbed off with guinness added to the flavours!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 18, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			How did you prepare the brisket, Iâ€™m nervous putting meat raw in to a SC and making sure itâ€™s cooked through.
		
Click to expand...

Simply seasoned it and put it  in with the veg, added half a bottle of red, pint of beef stock and turned it on low. 

Brisket is ideal for braising, I never seal any meat Iâ€™m braising.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 18, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Simply seasoned it and put it  in with the veg, added half a bottle of red, pint of beef stock and turned it on low. 

Brisket is ideal for braising, I never seal any meat Iâ€™m braising.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Stu.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 18, 2017)

chellie said:



			I don't sear any meat or par cook veg.
		
Click to expand...




Crazyface said:



			According to Jamie, who has cooked a dish browning the meat before hand and just chucking to meat in the pan, it makes not one jot of difference. 

So don't waste time browning. I don't anymore.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, not *required*, but it does seem to look better on the plate and seems a little easier to handle - particularly getting it out of the SC.


----------

